# Bloody nose



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a friends whos four year old nubian buck is getting a bloody nose. He doesnt seem to care, its bleeding out of both nostrils, and is only occasionally. Its not cold here he gets good hay and minerals and fresh water all the time. He is in with three other bucks but he is the oldest and dominant buck of the four. 
Anyone have any ideas?
beth


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I have heard of goats with bad allergies getting runny noses and even bloody noses from allergies. Was there a change in hay or is it getting dusty out there? Lots of Pollen? How long has this been going on? I am betting he is either bonkin the other goats really hard or he has some sort of allergy...maybe something got up his nose and it is irrating it to the point of his nose bleeds?? I am trying here!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i will ask her if there was any changes in ahy.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Does he have scurs or get his head knocked around a lot? If he breaks a scur he can get a bloody nose from that.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

no he has a very clean disbudding job.
beth


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no sensible idea but would be very interested in hearing if they figure it out.


----------

